#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Op zoek naar lichttechnicus voor theatervoorstelling

## Maithe

Hallo iedereen,

Wij zijn Fenna en Maithe. Onder de stichting The Unspoken Spoken (http://www.unspokenspoken.org/),  gaan we een korte voorstelling van ongeveer 30 minuten maken. Hiervoor zijn we nog op zoek naar iemand die met ons een lichtplan wil maken en licht technicus wil zijn tijdens de voorstelling.

De voorstelling gaat over seksueel misbruik en zal 11 en 12 april opgevoerd worden in het Ostadetheater (http://www.ostadeadam.nl/).

Wij hebben helaas een beperkt budget, dus we zijn op zoek naar mensen die mee willen werken op een vrijwillige basis. De kaartverkoop zal worden verdeeld onder de mensen die mee hebben gewerkt aan de voorstelling. Verder worden de reiskosten naar de voorstelling vergoed. In overleg kunnen (lage) reiskosten voor de afspraken naast de voorstelling zelf ook vergoed worden.

Als je interesse of vragen hebt, kan je ons bereiken door een mail te sturen naar:info@unspokenspoken.org. Graag ontvangen we je CV.

----------

